# Wheel sealant???



## dstev (Nov 7, 2012)

After reading a fair few threads on the forum I think I've pretty much decided I'm going to buy a bottle of Iron X to clean my alloy wheels as it's quite clear it get's the most recommendations from everyone.

What is not quite so clear is the choice of wheel sealant. What are everyone's thoughts on this?

Also, how often should you seal your wheels? What will and what won't degrade the coating of the sealant on the wheels?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Do it once, do it properly, use a coating!  

Regular sealants and waxes just don't last.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I have always used finishkare 1000p which can be used on both the wheels and bodywork. It apparently can with stand high temperatures which is perfect for the wheels. Its my choice for winter protection too on the bodywork.

I have used some of the poorboys wheel sealant which is obviously a dedictaed wheel sealant and i have to say that is very very easy to use just not that sure on its durability.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

CQuartz DLUX is starting to get the attention it deserves as an excellent quartz wheel coating. We recommend a thorough decontamination with Iron-X (as you suggested) and then use either a strong panel wipe or CarPro Eraser to ensure the wheel surface is perfectly clean before applying CQuartz DLUX. 

The coating should last 12months+ and will only need normal car shampoo to get your wheels right back up to squeeky clean! 

As a Brucey Bones, you can also use any excess DLUX on your black plastic trim! :thumb:

Andy


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

FK 1000p can take 250 degrees before it melts and its very cheap for the big tin you get. It is so cheap that you can afford to use a cleaner when it does get manky and just reapply. Dedicated products cost so much it would be a guilt ridden process to use I feel ( unless you have a good career, in which case get the high end dedicated products )


----------



## dstev (Nov 7, 2012)

So most sealants you use on your paintwork should be good for your wheels then?


----------



## laurieballard (Jul 25, 2012)

I use Poorboys stuff, seems to be decent.

Two coats and even after 4 weeks of dirt and brake dust, almost all of it comes off with a quick spray of shampoo and a hose.


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have some polished BBS rims with powder coated centres and am going to be using 3 layers of AF mint rims. 

Due to the fact they run polished alloy dishes protection was parimount to me, but i will still clean them very regularly to make sure they are in top condition, as i don't want to be spending silly money again on custom dishes 

I have also considered C1 on them too, and might change my mind once the car is back on the road

I guess it depends on your budget, also the finish on your rims, your apptituded to cleaning and value of rims and refurb. C1 is expensive but nothing compared to price of my rims, but i am worried about how many coats i will get for VFM, hence the mint rims, which i use on all my other wheels, which i know is a great product.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

1000p for the win here. As said before do it right first time and the maintaining of wheels will be much easier in the future.


----------



## pe2dave (Oct 11, 2012)

dstev said:


> So most sealants you use on your paintwork should be good for your wheels then?


Looking outside, near freezing I'd say so. If you live in a hi temperature world (non UK) perhaps the hi temp properties of the P1000 will have an effect. 
Either way, P1000 is a pretty good polish, wheels or bodywork.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

CQUK 10ml coming soon for the winter win. :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine. Will last 3-6 months with 1 of 2 coats respectively. It's very good value for money and the bottle lasts forever.

For better durability then Gtechniq C5 is hard to beat. Really easy to clean wheels down using this. Will last well over a year.


----------



## pe2dave (Oct 11, 2012)

Tips said:


> CQUK 10ml coming soon


Is Tips a Radio Ham? Or is that code for .... something?


----------



## bobas (May 18, 2010)

FK 1000P never let Me down.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> I'm a big fan of *Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine*. Will last 3-6 months with 1 of 2 coats respectively. It's very good value for money and the bottle lasts forever.


Such a brilliant product, it performs like a pesky wheel nano sealant, for much less cost, and much less prep. :thumb:


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm also a big fan of Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine it makes cleaning the wheels so easy.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

FK1000P for me :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

pe2dave said:


> Is Tips a Radio Ham? Or is that code for .... something?


It's *C*arPro C*Q*uartz *UK* Edition (CQUK) nano silica coat, soon to be made available in 10ml size bottles, perfect for coating 4 x alloy wheels. :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

All the big named sealant will last 3 months +, so take your pick.


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

pe2dave said:


> Looking outside, near freezing I'd say so. If you live in a hi temperature world (non UK) perhaps the hi temp properties of the P1000 will have an effect.
> Either way, P1000 is a pretty good polish, wheels or bodywork.


it is getting cold in the uk allthough brake dust is still going to be around 270 degrees regardless of the ambient temperature and will burn straight through a standanard painwork sealant

and FK1000p is a sealant not a polish:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

My favourite is CG Wheel guard,or AG EGP


----------



## dstev (Nov 7, 2012)

John.C said:


> it is getting cold in the uk allthough brake dust is still going to be around 270 degrees regardless of the ambient temperature and will burn straight through a standanard painwork sealant
> 
> and FK1000p is a sealant not a polish:thumb:


Is a sealant the same as wax? One is synthetic, one is natural?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have just ordered some Armorall Wheel Shield , I have read some good reviews on this 

Anybody else used it?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

ive got poorboys wheel sealant, its good, works well on my mothers car and girlfriends mini. didnt notice if it did anything to my polished wheels though.

what i don't like about it is thats its pink and if you miss a bit when wiping down does look bad, and is a bit of a pig to apply i find.

bought some fk1000p other day and applied it monday, wheels seem to be looking clean still, but will be applying more next week. its very easy to apply and wipes off easy


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Demetri said:


> I have just ordered some Armorall Wheel Shield , I have read some good reviews on this
> 
> Anybody else used it?


No but like you heard good things


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Demetri said:


> I have just ordered some Armorall Wheel Shield , I have read some good reviews on this
> 
> Anybody else used it?


Used it on my Brera wheels. Not washed for 8 weeks, driven hard for 5 of those, big Brembo brakes so lots of dust etc.

Came clean ultra easy with no wheel cleaner:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I believe the durability isn't that good with Armorall Wheel Shield.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

dstev said:


> Is a sealant the same as wax? One is synthetic, one is natural?


Yes, the distinction can get a bit blurred but you are correct


----------



## mrpcman (Oct 6, 2012)

Well i'm only a :newbie: but i,m going to use collinite 476 and see how i go!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CarPro.UK said:


> CQuartz DLUX is starting to get the attention it deserves as an excellent quartz wheel coating. We recommend a thorough decontamination with Iron-X (as you suggested) and then use either a strong panel wipe or CarPro Eraser to ensure the wheel surface is perfectly clean before applying CQuartz DLUX.
> 
> The coating should last 12months+ and will only need normal car shampoo to get your wheels right back up to squeeky clean!
> 
> ...


I'm very impressed with DLUX, it's mega glossy on wheels, but gives a nice and dark new look on trim! :thumb:

I've had regular C.Quartz on my Lexus wheels for well over a year now, the coating is still as good as new. No tar sticks to it, and nearly all brake dust comes off with a spray of the hose! Only one swipe removal with a wash mitt and shampoo gets the rest. 

Regular waxes and sealants on wheels just don't last.....


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Demetri said:


> I have just ordered some Armorall Wheel Shield , I have read some good reviews on this
> 
> Anybody else used it?


Yes i use it seems to work quite well, easy to apply.
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/41007/wheel-cleaners-mini-test


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

2 Wheel sealants tried and tested by me that really work are PP WS&S & Fk1000p.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

No offense, but the OptiCoat 2.0 on my wheels laughs at your "3-6 months". It lasts for years, and years, and years.

Why not just do it right the first time with a permanent coating that lasts 5+ years and looks great?


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have DLUX on my wheels of my winter run about 4x4 and I am very impressed with it so far. Its also on all the plastics and looks superb


----------

